# Pygmy chameleon planted tank pics.



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys just finished this 30x30x45 build for my pair of Pygmy chameleons however hoping to upgrade them to a 45x45x60 in the not so distant future. What do you guys think ? Any suggestions?

Ryan 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

looks really good, got mine looking similar but in a 60x45x60 (got 5 Kenyan Pygmys)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> Hey guys just finished this 30x30x45 build for my pair of Pygmy chameleons however hoping to upgrade them to a 45x45x60 in the not so distant future. What do you guys think ? Any suggestions?
> 
> Ryan
> 
> ...


From what I understand, you've pretty much covered the bases, although I understand that they are more terrestrial than climbers. Where do yours spend their time?


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

So far mine have spent most of their time, In the lower areas of the parlour palm, although ive caught one of them basking a few times on the very highest branch.

cheers,
Ryan


----------

